# La Fille mal gardée



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Very delightful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sissone

ldiat said:


>


La Fille mal gardée or The Wayward Daughter in English is one of the oldest ballets.Over the centuries the ballet has inspired and has been revived by numerous choreographers.The version of Sir Frederick Ashton staged by Jane Elliott can now be seen in Prague The Czech Republic.The premiere was two weeks ago.


----------



## CristianRey

There's also the less performed-( now, and mostly due to the success of Sir Ashton's masterpiece )- Imperial version of Petipa/Hertel. This version was the base for Nijinska's staging for Ballet Theater back in the 1940's, from which it was lifted and staged in 1948 by Alicia Alonso for her company in Havana...where it is still performed in an untouchable manner. Quite a jewel if you ask me.


----------

